# "Do not stop on tracks" sign



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember a RR/traffic sign that reads

Do Not
Stop On
Tracks

and I "remember" it as being a BLACK sign with white letters that have reflector "dots" (glass jewels) in the strokes of the lettering.

I have been searching the web for photos and cannot find any like I remember.

What I have found is every state and the feds have documentation available that shows this sign as being an "R8-8" sign that is white with black letters and a black border reading

DO NOT
STOP
ON
TRACKS

I am sure the glass jewel reflectors are expensive and were phased out many years ago, but I want my signage to be 1940's vintage... 

Anybody have any photos or drawings showing these signs? I want to know font, size, and number of reflectors per character stroke, etc.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Do not stop on tracks" sign*

I know the sign you mean ... I haven't found it yet, but I bet it's in here someplace... meanwhile check out: 

http://prr.railfan.net/standards/standards.cgi?plan=&rr=&type=SIGN 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Do not stop on tracks" sign*

This is a modern one ... dimensionally: http://www.mhd.state.ma.us/downloads/trafficMgmt/signs/regulatory/r8-8.jpg 

and: http://www.trafficsign.us/shs/reg/r8-8.pdfhttp://www.trafficsign.us/shs/reg/r8-8.pdf

No markings, and could probably be printed off as a sticker in the right size: http://www.trafficsign.us/pdf/reg/r8-8.pdf 

Still haven't found the one with the round reflectors like you're talking about... but I'll keep looking. Seems like I have one someplace from when I was researching fonts on crossbucks..... (sigh) too many files! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Do not stop on tracks" sign*

I know it's not what you're looking for, but I think these are interesting, too: 
http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/CS/SSB/images/com_rr_sign00820.jpg 
http://www.coleauctionsinc.com/2008 Auctions/Jan 1.08/RR Crossing Sign% 
http://www.eastmarketstreetantiques.com/images/index.3.jpg 
http://www.gwra.co.uk/Test Album/images/28_JPG.jpg 
http://www.gwra.co.uk/Test Album/images/81_JPG.jpg 
http://www.gwra.co.uk/Test Album/images/177_JPG.jpg 
http://www.gwra.co.uk/Test Album/images/439_JPG.jpg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, both of you. The photos do supply some ideas as to what the sign I want was like.

Greg, that second link you provided would not work directly to the web site... (got a different kind of error message I had never seen before)... but by going to the root of the web site (just http://www.coleauctionsinc.com/) and clicking links that kind of matched the successive parts of your link I got to a photo of a yellow crossbuck with the jewel reflectors... good for guessing how many jewels per letter stroke to use.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Do not stop on tracks" sign*

Yeah, I think I left something out: 
http://www.coleauctionsinc.com/2008 Auctions/Jan 1.08/RR Crossing Sign with Vaseline Reflector.jpg 
I thought the third one from the bottom looks the most like what you described, but I assume it is British. 
I remember calling those reflectors "cat's eyes."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Do not stop on tracks" sign*

Being a UK site, it probably is a British sign, but I certainly remember seeing that style sign here in the States. And I now remember the "jewel reflectors" being called "Cat's eyes", too. Thanks. 

Using the measurements given in SlateCreek's links I am getting a drawing that I like... just gotta figure out what size stick-on reflectors to use on the final sign... compromises, compromises, compromises!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I remeber those signs with the jewels in them. They had them for Road Signs too. I borrowed ( stole) a bunch of them when I was courting Hildagard Dornhecker to spell her name out in jewels We were in High Sclool


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Do not stop on tracks" sign*

That took a LOT of signs!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Do not stop on tracks" sign*

Also found this: 

http://www.caltrafficsigns.com/ 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

HA! After several HOURS of googling around I finally find a tiny GIF file that has the sign:
http://www.laurellines.org/laurlines.htm

About 2/3s the way down on the left.

It would not have taken so long if the Greatful Dead had not done a song (?) of that title. Even telling Giggle to not include "Greatful" and "Dead", at least half the list was about them and not the sign I was seeking.

But, then, it is too late anyway, I have already made my copy of the sign and I made it a cross between the old sign and the modern one (modern layout, old colors (white on black) and with reflective jewels).


----------

